# 440vac/220vac



## Katerkarlo (7 April 2011)

Hallo,
wir haben ja bekanntlich ein Stromnetz 400/230V/50Hz.

Ist ein Stromnetz 440V/220VAC  bei 60Hz möglich?

Carlo


----------



## bimbo (7 April 2011)

Die verkettete Spannung bei Drehstromnetzen ist immer im Verhältniss Wurzel3 (ca.1,74)!

Die Frequenz ändert nichts daran


----------



## serog (28 April 2011)

Hier mal eine einfacher Rechnung dazu

230V*Wurtzel3=400V
220V*Wurtzel3=380V

Wie bereits erwähnt ist die Frequenz hierbei nebensächlich.
Somit ist dein Netz also nicht Möglich.


----------



## Boxy (29 April 2011)

Oder warum steht sonst auf vielen Geräten 50/60Hz drauf?
Z.B. gibts das in Süd-Korea neben den (alten) 110V 60Hz ist da nun auch öfters 230V zu finden ... Damit brennen die Buden weniger ab *ROFL*
ODer ist es spez. die 220V und nicht 230V?

Einzigst bei Drehstrom-Motoren ist die Frequenz nicht ganz unwichtig 
Auch könnte es sein, das man da die Absicherung evtl. verändern muss ...


----------



## Verpolt (29 April 2011)

Die Frage 



> Ist ein Stromnetz 440V/220VAC bei 60Hz möglich?



und Antwort von serog:



> Hier mal eine einfacher Rechnung dazu
> 
> 230V*Wurtzel3=400V
> 220V*Wurtzel3=380V
> ...



Was bedeutet: 380V/220V  

und bei 440V wären es 440V/~252V

folglich ist das Netz:  440V/220VAC so nicht möglich


----------



## MSB (29 April 2011)

Ein Netz 220/440V kann es sehr wohl geben, und gibt es auch in div. Ländern:

z.B. Belize, Costa Rica ...

In dem verlinkten Dokument steht hinten auch, warum das ganze so ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Verpolt (29 April 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Ein Netz 220/440V kann es sehr wohl geben, und gibt es auch in div. Ländern:
> 
> z.B. Belize, Costa Rica ...
> 
> ...



aus diesem Dokument



> Wenn der zweite Spannungswert doppelt so groß ist wie der erste, so handelt es sich um ein
> Einphasen-Dreileitersystem mit zwei Außenleitern und einem Mittelleiter
> Beispiel: 120/240V



PS: Ohne Aufwand ist da kein Drehfeld vorhanden, oder?



> Wenn der zweite Spannungswert um den Faktor 1,73 größer ist als der erste, so handelt es
> sich um ein Dreiphasensystem mit drei Außenleitern und einem Neutralleiter (Vierleitersystem)
> Beispiel: 230/400V


----------



## MSB (29 April 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> PS: Ohne Aufwand ist da kein Drehfeld vorhanden, oder?


... hat auch keiner behauptet ...

Das ganze resultiert wohl daraus, das viele Länder wenigstens für alles was nicht Industrie ist,
schlicht und einfach kein Drehstromnetz kennen, selbst Amerika gehört zu diesen Ländern,
allerdings gibt es bei denen wohl keine derartigen Spezial-3-Leiter Netze.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## b0zzen (29 April 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Ohne Aufwand ist da kein Drehfeld vorhanden, oder?


kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen ..


----------



## o.s.t. (29 April 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> ....schlicht und einfach kein Drehstromnetz kennen, selbst Amerika gehört zu diesen Ländern,
> allerdings gibt es bei denen wohl keine derartigen Spezial-3-Leiter Netze....


doch, gibt es durchaus in den USA! siehe: 





> Ein *Einphasen-Dreileiternetz* ist ein-Stromversorgungs System, das üblicherweise in Nordamerika für Einfamilien-Haushalte und Kleinbetriebe (bis etwa 100 kW) verwendet wird.


quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einphasen-Dreileiternetz.

--> In grösseren US-Industrienetzen ist aber auch durchaus auch das 3-ph Drehstromnetz gebräuchlich mit 3x 440/460V Spannung

gruss, o.s.t.


----------

